

Startups in the Business of APIs - nichm
http://betakit.com/2012/04/28/startups-in-the-business-of-apis
Instead of starting from bare bones and building everything involved in an app, including news feeds, notification systems and more, application programming interfaces (APIs) allow companies to focus on what makes their product unique.
======
vyrotek
I'm very curious to know what APIs people are paying to use these days. Would
anyone care to share a few that you are using for your own startup or place of
employment?

